# why all my programs open with Window Media Player??



## mcnih (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello,

sumbody..plz help me..this is a big major problem with me..

why all programs in my laptop open with window media player?? even i try to change it with suitable program..still it open with window media player...

help meee!!!


----------



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

What other suitable program are you trying to use. In the options of that suitable program, choose the file types that you would like to be opened with it. It will then open with that program. Have u tried that ?


----------



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

You already have posted the same topic here:
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-nt-2000-xp/777796-why-all-files-folder-open.html

Why are u posting it again? Please do not start duplicate topics in different forum, unless you are asked to. Stick to one thread.


----------

